# Antenna Not Working???



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

I was wondering if you guys can help me out. I have an 07 28krs and been trying to get my antenna to work. When I hook up the coax cable to the outlet and hit the green button so its lit, I don't really get anything on the screen except a fuzzy picture. If I unscrew the coax cable from the wall and have the needle just touch the side of the outlet it works perfect. It seems like its not getting a solid connection when its screwed in. Is there any trick to this? I also tried screwing it in pretty tight thinking the needle was not touching somehow. Still no go. Oh ya, also another cable did not work.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

You may want to unscrew the wall plate and check to see if the connections are tight on the back side. One of mine was so loose it was almost ready to fall off. Check any other connections for other TV's too.

When you have the plate off you could also connect the coax cable in the wall to your TV cable with another connector...if this works then your connector that is mounted to the plate is bad.


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

dancinmon said:


> You may want to unscrew the wall plate and check to see if the connections are tight on the back side. One of mine was so loose it was almost ready to fall off. Check any other connections for other TV's too.
> 
> When you have the plate off you could also connect the coax cable in the wall to your TV cable with another connector...if this works then your connector that is mounted to the plate is bad.


I did unscrew the plate and noticed 3 cables connected. I checked all 3 and one was loose so I tightened it. How do I bypass the plate. It all hooked up to a little circuit board. OH ya, I also tried the one in the room and still no go. It only works if I actually hold the coax cable so the needle touches the part you screw into.,


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you letting your TV scan forchannels while cable is plugged in?
I have to go through the scan process every time I hook up.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

sounds like you have a grounding problem -- could be from a piece of coax that is smashed or open and touching somewhere along the route...

do this...

first -- get a small piece of coax and a female barrel connector -- and connect the small coax to the back of your TV set and the other end to the barrel connector -- then connect the coax from the roof directly to the other end of the barrel bypassing the amplifier... turn on the TV and if you are getting good reception then you have an amplifer problem...

if it does not work -- then you have a bad piece of coax and the dealer needs to replace the entire thing...


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm with Ghosty...sounds like the center conductor is shorted to the barrel...take the back cables loose and see if they are bent and touching on the inside of the barrel.


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

Rogdon said:


> I'm with Ghosty...sounds like the center conductor is shorted to the barrel...take the back cables loose and see if they are bent and touching on the inside of the barrel.


this does sound like you guys might be right. Now i'm not too familiar with how this works. That needle in the coax cable, does that need to be bent so it touches the inside of the barrel? I did bend it from the part where the cable connects to the panel. When I unscrewed the panel there were 3 coax cables connected to it. One was for the antenna, one for cable and I don't remember the 3rd one. Should I unscrew all 3 of them and bend the pointy thing inside on all 3 of them? Also would this affect the one in the front bedroom cause the same thing happens to that one as well.

What I don't understand is that when I only plug the coax cable in the front bedroom and I only turn on the antenna boost in the living room, same thing happens. Is it still using that circuit board in the living room? When I unplug the coax cable from the room and have the needle touch the barrel I get perfect picture.

I hope you guys understand what i'm asking. Not sure how to explain it better. I do have to take the trailer back in the end of October so I guess I can have them check it out but I have a few trips planned out before that and would love to have TV!!!!


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you using the antenna or a cable feed from the side of the TT? The amp (green light on) is just for ant. use...if hooked to directly to cable (on side of TT), the amp should be OFF.

The "needle" is the center conductor and should be straight out of the cable and fit straight into the hole in the middle of the barrel connector. It should NOT be bent and touching the outer barrel...

Third Cable runs signal to the "garage"...

Roger


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

Rogdon said:


> Are you using the antenna or a cable feed from the side of the TT? The amp (green light on) is just for ant. use...if hooked to directly to cable (on side of TT), the amp should be OFF.
> 
> The "needle" is the center conductor and should be straight out of the cable and fit straight into the hole in the middle of the barrel connector. It should NOT be bent and touching the outer barrel...
> 
> ...


i'm using the antenna, not the cable feed. The needle does enter the center of the barrel connector. The only time it touches the outer barrel is when I unscrew it from the barrel and actually hold it in my hand and place the needle on top of the barrel just for a test, which is the only time it works. do you guys think for some reason the needle is not touching the other side? When I looked in the back of the panel, it looks like another needle is sticking in there, and the other side of that needle is on a circuit board.

ps

thanks again for all your guys input.


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Based on what others have said and pics I've seen, the connectors look like they are screw-on type...you may want to to double check that none of the shielding (outer, usually silver colored wire) is in contact with the center conductor by looking down "into" the connectors...a pic would help, sorry...

Roger


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We never get a good picture in our 28krs with the antenna either








Maybe we can try and figure out the problem at the Newport Rally.
At least we'll have satellite hookup for the weekend


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

mco804 said:


> I was wondering if you guys can help me out. I have an 07 28krs and been trying to get my antenna to work. When I hook up the coax cable to the outlet and hit the green button so its lit, I don't really get anything on the screen except a fuzzy picture. If I unscrew the coax cable from the wall and have the needle just touch the side of the outlet it works perfect. It seems like its not getting a solid connection when its screwed in. Is there any trick to this? I also tried screwing it in pretty tight thinking the needle was not touching somehow. Still no go. Oh ya, also another cable did not work.


You didn't mention that the TV was in cable or air mode...need to check that out as well.

Bob


----------

